# DIY solar projects and more!



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.instructables.com/tag/?limit:type:instructable=on&q=solar

Check out this site. Lots and lots of DIY projects and how to build them, etc.

Many other fun stuff to make and create aside from solar. Check it out and hope you can enjoy


----------



## tamilee (Apr 13, 2005)

DenverGirlie said:


> http://www.instructables.com/tag/?limit:type:instructable=on&q=solar
> 
> Check out this site. Lots and lots of DIY projects and how to build them, etc.
> 
> Many other fun stuff to make and create aside from solar. Check it out and hope you can enjoy



Hi Denver;
I LOVE that sight and added it to my favorites. There are so many projects and I intend to read through several of them tonight for inspiration.
Thanks for sharing.
tamilee


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I checked it out but the pics are so tiny it's nearly impossible to tell what they are. Is it just me?


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

there seems to be a lot of tension on that site, lol.


----------

